# Antique Plane On Sale Craigslist



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/tls/2835687955.html

I saw this antique plane and thought it might interest someone on here.

George


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

I bet I can find it on eBay cheaper. :boxing:


----------

